# 21rs Design Is Compact & Awesome



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I just have to write in for anyone deciding on which model to get . . . we considered the 25rss (loved the extra floor space from the sofa slide), 23rs (loved the queen bed "bedroom" space), and the 21rs for compactness. I REALLY wanted the 23rs but knew our budget would constrain us to a good deal on any used model.

So, we decided to search for a good and convenient deal (not too far to drive and pick up). We figured we'd take up to 5 months to find the "right one." To our surprise, we found a 2003 21rs used only 2X and meticulously taken care of -- and only 2 hours from home. Ahh, the "right one."

Another surprise though has been how really great the compact design is. We've had it in our driveway one week and just love the layout. Though the sofa/dinette might be too close for some, we love the arrangement for its social benefits -- great for sitting with another couple for talking, etc. Two bunks is just enough for our needs -- we have three teenagers but one is old enough to have a job so we figure we'll rarely have three along and even if we do, the third one takes the sofa.

I didn't think I'd like the entrance by the bathroom but it seems like a little entryway and leaves the other area for eating, sitting, and socializing. We even like the 2003 interior color better than the new ones.

I know it's been said before (I'd been reading this site for months before purchasing) but the Outback lives up to our expectations and we love it!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We love our 21RS also. Small, but it has everything we need. We weren't crazy about the door by the bath either so I did this mod










The curtains pull closed and allow a lot of privacy with the bath or exterior door open and also closes off the girls bunks so Chris and I can stay up when they go to bed.

Mike


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I got the 21rs after moving down from a 27. Love the fact that Its smaller but yet still plenty of room for us. and tows so much easier. Found that when I cook (and im not that good) if you leave the bathroom door open with the fan on it takes some of the smoke out.
Lawton


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Swanie said:


> Though the sofa/dinette might be too close for some, we love the arrangement for its social benefits -- great for sitting with another couple for talking, etc.
> [snapback]35980[/snapback]​


Yep, the 21, 23, and 26 RS are all essentially the same "awake" floorplan, and my wife wanted the couch across from the dinette for social and eating purposes. We are a family of 5, so we cannot all fit in the dinette. So we have two options:

1. Kids line up on the couch and use wooden TV trays. DW and I get to spread out on the table. Very easy to serve the kiddos seconds in this position. We can also keep all the serving plates on the table.

2. All 4 family members except me sit at the dinette. I sit on the couch with a TV tray. This way we have plenty of space and can see each other while eating. This config usually put me in charge of getting seconds off the kitchen counter (love that counter space).

Randy










And of course, we eat OUTSIDE as often as we can. Picked up and extra kiddo for this trip (you have 4 bunks, use them!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our first outback was the 21RS and loved it.
But needed alittle bit more room with 6 people so we upgrade to the 26RS.
Love the bunkhouse which act as a changing room too.
It beats setting up a tent








Don


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the photos Castle Rock Outbackers and thanks for the crank, MIKE!

I just did a removeable shoe rack mod by the door -- we like to keep our shoes outside but at night it's nice to bring them in to dry. I hate tripping over them though.

How do you put images in your post? I tried the help section and couldn't figure it out. I took photos tonight.

I took an "over the door" rack that splits in half, removed one row to have room for 6 pairs of shoes in two rows. It's held in place by the floor and 2 cable clips so it can be moved -- and no holes drilled!

If you tell me how, I'll gladly post a couple photos.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We love the layout of the 21RS as well. It has everything we need in it. You might be interested in this mod I made: a shelf over the dinette. As you can see in the pic, it's a good place for things that you don't want to store; dvds, purses, bags, AND DONUTS!!.







easy to do and breaks down by sliding out and lying on the dinette before the slide comes in. People that go in the camper can't tell that it was added. 
I'm excited to get the curtain mod that Mike has done. It looks nice, gives some privacy and is functional.
Welcome and have fun camping,


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Worthless information follows:

Castle Rock Outbackers has no oven, a black cooktop, a black microwave, and a white radio.

Camping479 has a white oven, a white microwave, and an unknown radio.

I have a black oven, black microwave, and a jenson radio.

Yet we all have the same model camper.
Ya think the guys at Keystone been smokin something?


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I added photo of the shoe rack mod in the gallery!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers has no oven, a black cooktop, a black microwave, and a white radio.
> [snapback]36042[/snapback]​


Well, we have a black oven now. Took a while to get it with the valve shortage. I think black appliances became standard on the 2004 models (with some white overlap I am sure). 2004's also got the crappy white radio. Parker Outbacker's 2005 28RSDS has all black and a Jensen radio deck. The trend seems to be "get better every year."

Randy


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Great pictures of the family having fun, Randy! You know, we love our 21rs too!







It's just right for my wife and I and the occasional daughter or too.

Walter


----------

